# Sho sugi ban tips?



## SeattleBen (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm going to try to make a nightstand, (wall mounted 1x8) and wanted to try out sho sugi ban. I've done some reading up on it and think I have something of a handle on it. I was wondering if anyone here had some first hand experience with this and felt like sharing their experience.


----------



## reagan (Jul 7, 2020)

Just did 200 fence pickets in this style. I don’t have many photos but here is a work in progress shot.

Couple learnings.
It is an extremely dirty process.
Get the strongest torch you can find. Mine was 500,000 btus.
Don’t skip the steel brushing. 
I oiled with boiled linseed but I assume you would use some sort of polyurethane to really seal in for indoor use.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks! I figured anything that was scorched then brushed was going to be dirty but a clear idea that it's filthy is really helpful. What wood did you use?


----------



## reagan (Jul 7, 2020)

I used cedar. Came most recommended and was the easiest to char in my opinion.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 7, 2020)

reagan said:


> I used cedar. Came most recommended and was the easiest to char in my opinion.



I think we’re going to use cedar as well. We may look at other options but for the amount of wood needed it won’t be too pricey.


----------

